# Sticky  Deceased OGF members?



## Lundy

I have been reminiscing a little about the times from when OGF first started 10 years ago.

I am working on a list of deceased members that were at least somewhat active, 25 posts or more, on the site. 

Here is my list, are there some more I missed?

Jim Corey 
Husky Hooker - 
Pipeliner
Misfit 
Puterdude 
Argee 
Exexec
Stinky Fingers - 
Banshe
Radio Reno
Fish Scalper - Ole Pete


----------



## hang_loose

C'mon Lundy, sticky this thread... They deserve it!!!


----------



## nixmkt

Mrphish42.


----------



## Lundy

hang_loose said:


> C'mon Lundy, sticky this thread... They deserve it!!!


We have a little more in mind than just a sticky thread.

Just be patient.


----------



## Bluefinn

O'lordy, Terry


----------



## Workdog

Topstroke--Patrick Plickert. A good friend and a great fisherman! Gone in 2013.


----------



## hang_loose

Lundy said:


> We have a little more in mind than just a sticky thread.
> 
> Just be patient.


Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## ying6

10 more minutes - long time fisherman and hunter. Taught me a great deal. I taught him about this site


----------



## whjr15

*kingfisher88* -- my best friend and fishing buddy. Passed unexpectedly in 2008, aged 22.


----------



## trapperjon

nixmkt said:


> Mrphish42.


× 2. Jon was a great man that should never be forgotten


----------



## ShakeDown

Chartermax...Capt John Babrowski


----------



## tomb

SportAnglerMan. John Case. Passed away in summer of 2012 at 49.


----------



## Lynxis

My Dad, bassfisher1.
Passed on a Friday, 12/28/2012.

I still go back and read his posts on here.


----------



## hang_loose

Just throwing out a couple of suggestions............ Wall of fame / Hall of fame??? Awesome people on that list (that will never get shorter)!!! 

RIP fishermen.... Thanks for the knowledge you passed on:Banane30:


----------



## Bobinstow90

He's on your list......Banshe.

Retired Army Ranger. Silver Star connected to the Black Hawk Down story.

During the winter, when we met for a beer and our best fishin stories.......I had no idea I was sharing fishing stories......with an American hero.

RIP Jim.


----------



## Hardtop

Great thread, perhaps grandkids will read Grandpa's post one day....?


----------



## Stampede

Way back then wasn't there a Katking, turned me on to some eastfork spots.


----------



## KaGee

Stampede said:


> Way back then wasn't there a Katking, turned me on to some eastfork spots.


As far as I know, not deceased, just chooses not to participate. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pisces

Hey All !!!!! DA KING is alive and sorta kicking ....Like Lundy said , this site started about ten years ago . I was part of the original crew that started this site . In fact, just had my " Hawgfest " shirt on yesterday as I was cutting grass . The original "Hawgfest " of 2004 . Had great times, and lost some good friends on this site . Glad to see some oldtimers on here still. You all have a greatday!!!! Oh yea by the way ........... DA KING !!! OH YEA !!!!!!!


----------



## B Thomas

GR (Gary Acierni)- Eyes On Charters passed 7/12/12

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker

Tom Newland aka Fastlane 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlueMax

ShakeDown said:


> Chartermax...Capt John Babrowski


Please accept me correcting John's name.
John Bobroski.


----------



## Guest

dinky/old school dave. this past summer.


----------



## whjr15

Lundy said:


> We have a little more in mind than just a sticky thread.
> 
> Just be patient.


Curious to know if anything ever came of this.


----------



## Bob Why

(GR (Gary Acierni)- Eyes On Charters passed 7/12/12)

Also known as OhYea. Was a great guy and a good fisherman.


----------



## JimmyZ

Jim G. Passed away Friday march 27,2015. I was very sad to learn of his passing. He was an avid crappie fisherman who was very willing to share his tips and techniques. I will miss our correspondences we had thru this site and email. 

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## nschap

Lundy said:


> I have been reminiscing a little about the times from when OGF first started 10 years ago.
> 
> I am working on a list of deceased members that were at least somewhat active, 25 posts or more, on the site.
> 
> Here is my list, are there some more I missed?
> 
> Jim Corey
> Husky Hooker -
> Pipeliner
> Misfit
> Puterdude
> Argee
> Exexec
> Stinky Fingers -
> Banshe
> Radio Reno
> Fish Scalper - Ole Pete


WallyWalleye


----------



## nschap

WallyWalleye passed away from cancer at 63.he was a great fisherman,husband of more than 40 years,grandfather of 6,great grandfather of 1,and my best friend my dad.I miss him.


----------



## Snakecharmer

nschap said:


> WallyWalleye passed away from cancer at 63.he was a great fisherman,husband of more than 40 years,grandfather of 6,great grandfather of 1,and my best friend my dad.I miss him.


Very sorry about your loss. That is much too young, as I'm slightly younger. Pass on what he taught you.


----------



## nschap

Snakecharmer said:


> Very sorry about your loss. That is much too young, as I'm slightly younger. Pass on what he taught you.


thanks.I am doing the best i know how


----------



## icebucketjohn

My DAD & Mrphish42, (John Middleton)


----------



## reo

My Dad and best fishing buddy, sammyo. He passed in September 2009. He would be 78 now.
Like another son said in this thread, I still go back and read his posts.


----------



## lostinthefifties

Lundy said:


> I have been reminiscing a little about the times from when OGF first started 10 years ago.
> 
> I am working on a list of deceased members that were at least somewhat active, 25 posts or more, on the site.
> 
> Here is my list, are there some more I missed?
> 
> Jim Corey
> Husky Hooker -
> Pipeliner
> Misfit
> Puterdude
> Argee
> Exexec
> Stinky Fingers -
> Banshe
> Radio Reno
> Fish Scalper - Ole Pete


Lundy, in your list is the handle, Husky Hooker. OMG!!! Did he pass away?


----------



## Lewis

lostinthefifties said:


> Lundy, in your list is the handle, Husky Hooker. OMG!!! Did he pass away?


Yes, Husky passed a few years ago. Complications with his heart and diabetes.


----------



## lostinthefifties

crappielooker said:


> Tom Newland aka Fastlane
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are you still in Thailand bro? Great to see ya on the site. I need someone to teach me how to catch Carp


----------



## lostinthefifties

Lewis said:


> Yes, Husky passed a few years ago. Complications with his heart and diabetes.


Damn. We got fairly close after fishing the trout release at Antrim.


----------



## turkey guy 88

My dad tomfoolery passed away on Halloween in the woods at the age of 55 he taught me and my brother everything we know about the outdoors and I'm truly blessed to be named after my best friend he loved this site he was always posting in the Lake Erie forum. It was you guys that turned us on to walleye fishing and thanks to this site it helped me my dad and brother make many more memories


----------



## BlueMax

turkey guy 88 said:


> My dad tomfoolery passed away on Halloween in the woods at the age of 55 he taught me and my brother everything we know about the outdoors and I'm truly blessed to be named after my best friend he loved this site he was always posting in the Lake Erie forum. It was you guys that turned us on to walleye fishing and thanks to this site it helped me my dad and brother make many more memories


Tommy - So sorry to hear about your Dad. I was just about to post his passing on here.. 
Tom Grobe - AKA Tomfoolery 1960 - 2015


----------



## K gonefishin

Rick laCourse aka Bigfoot needs to be on the list.


----------



## wayers

Lundy said:


> I have been reminiscing a little about the times from when OGF first started 10 years ago.
> 
> I am working on a list of deceased members that were at least somewhat active, 25 posts or more, on the site.
> 
> Here is my list, are there some more I missed?
> 
> Jim Corey
> Husky Hooker -
> Pipeliner
> Misfit
> Puterdude
> Argee
> Exexec
> Stinky Fingers -
> Banshe
> Radio Reno
> Fish Scalper - Ole Pete


----------



## wayers

I really miss jim corey he new alot about fishing him my mom and myself one time spend the night out on atwood catfishing it got really cold didnt catch much but enjoyed fishing . ive also miss husky hooker we enjoyed many times fishing tappan,atwood sally buffalo may you all R.I.P


----------



## thefraz44

I don't know any of them bc I am newish but I just want to say RIP


----------



## SmittyN330

I've been on here since '13 and still remember so many of these guys. Sad that they've left us, God bless them.


----------



## boatnut

Dean Torges AKA "Gepetto" (he was a woodworker among other things) passed on 11/4/16


----------



## BigDub007

Thats really sad i knew he was battling cancer, i admired his post from alum


----------



## KaGee

Robbie Robinson AKA "Katfish"
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/rip-robbie-robinson-katfish.310653/


----------



## bigwalleye

FYI, for those of you who knew Roy Page, he passed away Sunday, according to his son Thomas's post on Facebook yesterday. Roy was a super nice English guy (who was also a pilot) and spent every weekend near the Sandbar on his 30 foot Pursuit Morning Mist out of the Vermilion River. I had the pleasure of exchanging many fishing reports with him over the last couple years and downing a few Coronas on his boat while watching the boats parade up and down the river. He was a great guy and I know he'll be missed. See his son's post below:

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=roy page

From Roy's son Tom, posted on his Facebook page last night, Mon Mar 5:

Roy Page died last night after a 13 month battle with bladder cancer.

First off, I’d like to thank everyone who helped us this last year, thank you ever so much. He had a brutal year, but he kept fighting valiantly. He wouldn’t give in and he just kept on going. Unfortunately, the situation was always dire and a cure was highly unlikely. We are distraught, but also partly relieved that he is no longer suffering.

Please feel more than free to share your great, absurd Roy Page stories here.

Let’s try and not be too sad. Let's do our best to celebrate his wonderful life!

If you would like to learn more about the memorial service later this week, please message me.

I’ll leave you all with my Dad’s favorite quote:

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!”

Well done Dad, well done


----------



## sherman51

this sure makes me sad. so many guys was praying for viper but he was fighting a losing battle with cancer. he is missed.
sherman


----------



## ShakeDown

My personal and ogf's condolences to his fam and close friends 

Always had nothing but respect for him and I always felt it was mutual. Roy had an impact on us all that had the privilege of interacting with him. RIP V1per


----------



## johnboy111711

Txtransplant passed away in 2017


----------



## Trucked

Lundy said:


> I have been reminiscing a little about the times from when OGF first started 10 years ago.
> 
> I am working on a list of deceased members that were at least somewhat active, 25 posts or more, on the site.
> 
> Here is my list, are there some more I missed?
> 
> Jim Corey
> Husky Hooker -
> Pipeliner
> Misfit
> Puterdude
> Argee
> Exexec
> Stinky Fingers -
> Banshe
> Radio Reno
> Fish Scalper - Ole Pete


WOW!!!! Sure miss Husky Hooker.


----------



## Trucked

pisces said:


> Hey All !!!!! DA KING is alive and sorta kicking ....Like Lundy said , this site started about ten years ago . I was part of the original crew that started this site . In fact, just had my " Hawgfest " shirt on yesterday as I was cutting grass . The original "Hawgfest " of 2004 . Had great times, and lost some good friends on this site . Glad to see some oldtimers on here still. You all have a greatday!!!! Oh yea by the way ........... DA KING !!! OH YEA !!!!!!!


Da KING is alive and well I hope? Talk about original members. I'm in.


----------



## 5card

RIP


----------



## dem5349

Can I ask what happened to Stinky Fingers? Nice guy! Met and fished with him him back when GFO was active. Someone mentioned Jim Corey, I believe he ran a bait shop that held a get together (Do not remember the event name). Stinky Fingers and I fished together at one of those events. My stage name was Budster back then. 

RIP follow Sportsmen!


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s with an extremely heavy heart that I Add icefisaherman4life to the list. Duane was a heck of a man! A father a husband outdoorsman and a great friend! His sense of humor and his ability to make anyone around him feel like the most important person in the world will be sorely missed. I’ll forever miss our random chats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

bobberbucket said:


> It’s with an extremely heavy heart that I Add icefisaherman4life to the list. Duane was a heck of a man! A father a husband outdoorsman and a great friend! His sense of humor and his ability to make anyone around him feel like the most important person in the world will be sorely missed. I’ll forever miss our random chats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## missionfishin

bobberbucket said:


> It’s with an extremely heavy heart that I Add icefisaherman4life to the list. Duane was a heck of a man! A father a husband outdoorsman and a great friend! His sense of humor and his ability to make anyone around him feel like the most important person in the world will be sorely missed. I’ll forever miss our random chats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duane aka Buck was a good man and always fun to be around. Once you met him you would never forget him. RIP buddy

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

I did not know Duane but my sympathies to you guys that lost your friend. Good friends are special.


----------



## Shortdrift

Been here since GFO and shared information and trips with sooo many, but these are the men I often remember.

Jim Corey
Husky Hooker -
Pipelinery
Misfit
Puterdude
Robby
Argee


----------



## Tinknocker1

Jim Corey always had 1 guy that he fished with he was at the bait shop who was he a forum member ?


----------



## Hatchetman

He fished a lot with Tonto, don't know his last name, think it was Hershburger or something like that, an Amish sounding last name. There is a funny story behind the Tonto nickname though


----------



## Lewis

That would be Jim Yoder. I still touch base with him every so often. He is not on OGF. Another guy who fished with Jim Corey a lot, besides myself was Fred Heline.


----------



## Hatchetman

Lewis said:


> That would be Jim Yoder. I still touch base with him every so often. He is not on OGF. Another guy who fished with Jim Corey a lot, besides myself was Fred Heline.


Yep, that's the name. I didn't think he was a member, did electrical or something on new homes didn't he? Jim and I fished together a few times, met you once somewhere Lewis, can't remember where. Used to see Tonto at Leesville but don't fish Leesville like I used to.


----------



## Lewis

Tonto had a well and pump business If I remember correctly. I think I met you when we were getting the drywall up in Jim's new shop when his cancer first hit.


----------



## Hatchetman

Yep, that's the place, remember now....


----------



## hatteras1

I want to pass along some sad news about my one of my Best Friends. 

*






Obituary for William A. Hughes*
William A. Hughes, age 91, passed away peacefully on November 12, 2020 surrounded by his family. He was born on January 28, 1929 in Columbus Ohio to William and Beatrice "Hays" Hughes. Bill graduated from Washington Court House High School, and attended The Ohio State University. He enlisted into the Army and served honorably from 1951 to 1953. He married the love of his life Charme Lee Stinson on July 21, 1951 and they enjoyed 61 years of a wonderful marriage together. Bill retired after 30 years from Boeing as an engineer and went on to enjoy his passion in life: fishing. He especially loved his fishing trips with Darla and Tom in Michigan and Canada. Bill also loved the Annual Hoover Fishing Seminar, and will be sorely missed at the event. Bill loved watching his OSU Buckeyes and took pride in his garden consisting of Raspberries, Blackberries, Mums and Canna Lillies. He was devoted to his wife, family and God. He will be missed dearly by all who knew him.
Bill is preceded in death by his parents, his loving wife Charme Hughes and his sister Martha Hughes.

(Too my long time fishing friend- You will be missed)
Billy


----------



## Snakecharmer

hatteras1 said:


> I want to pass along some sad news about my one of my Best Friends.
> 
> *
> View attachment 458729
> Obituary for William A. Hughes*
> William A. Hughes, age 91, passed away peacefully on November 12, 2020 surrounded by his family. He was born on January 28, 1929 in Columbus Ohio to William and Beatrice "Hays" Hughes. Bill graduated from Washington Court House High School, and attended The Ohio State University. He enlisted into the Army and served honorably from 1951 to 1953. He married the love of his life Charme Lee Stinson on July 21, 1951 and they enjoyed 61 years of a wonderful marriage together. Bill retired after 30 years from Boeing as an engineer and went on to enjoy his passion in life: fishing. He especially loved his fishing trips with Darla and Tom in Michigan and Canada. Bill also loved the Annual Hoover Fishing Seminar, and will be sorely missed at the event. Bill loved watching his OSU Buckeyes and took pride in his garden consisting of Raspberries, Blackberries, Mums and Canna Lillies. He was devoted to his wife, family and God. He will be missed dearly by all who knew him.
> Bill is preceded in death by his parents, his loving wife Charme Hughes and his sister Martha Hughes.
> 
> (Too my long time fishing friend- You will be missed)
> Billy


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hatteras1

Snakecharmer said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you Snakecharmer


----------



## bobk

Sorry for the loss of your long time friend.


----------



## T-180

Sorry for your loss, great friends & fishing buddies are hard to come by.


----------



## Snakecharmer

STRONGPERSUADER aka 

BRIAN CASSIDY age 59, who leaves behind his love of 7 years, Kim Price (nee Miller), will forever be the loving father of Brianna (Phil Garcia) Cassidy, Caleb, Kaitlyn, and Juliann Cassidy, and Dominick and Maria Price; dear uncle of Michael, Matthew, and Jeanann; cherished son of the late Robert and Delores (nee Wilburn); dearest brother of Karen (Darrell) Cassidy Phillips and Sharon Cassidy; devoted pal of his dog Ned; dedicated friend of many.

Brian was born on December 13, 1960 in Portsmouth, OH and passed away November 19, 2020 with his family by his side. He resided in Mentor, Ohio for the past 7 years and was previously an area resident of Mansfield, Ohio where he graduated from Mansfield Senior High School. Brian devotedly worked 15 years for Bunting Bearings and 10 years for Chipotle as the Facilities Manager. He was a very active member of Ohio Game Fishing. In his free time, he loved being outdoors, whether he was hunting, camping, boating, or fishing. He was also an avid Cleveland Browns fan and enjoyed watching every game. Brian enjoyed Classic Rock and playing the electric guitar. Once a year he would make an annual trip to Mansfield to play guitar and rock out in the garage of one of his lifelong friend’s. For 6 years Brain battled with cancer, fought hard, and still managed to make it his duty to keep those around him happy. He was always looking for the perfect opportunity to jump out and scare you or make you laugh with his goofy humor. Brian was very understanding. He was an amazing man, friend, and father. Not a day will go by that Brian is not missed by everyone that knew him.

Contributions may be made in memory of Brian to Colorectal Cancer Alliance, 1025 Vermont Ave NW Ste 1066, Washington, DC 20005.

Cremation by DeJohn Crematory.

Family will receive friends to pay tribute to and celebrate the life of Brian at THE DeJOHN FUNERAL HOME & CELEBRATIONS CENTER OF CHESTERLAND 12811 CHILLICOTHE ROAD (Rt. 306, just south of Mayfield Rd.) SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 29, 2020, from 2-4 PM.


----------



## dcool

Really sorry to hear that. Always enjoyed reading his post.


----------



## $diesel$

Damn, i didn't know, haven't been on here much lately. Theres a guy i'm truely going to miss. My deepest of sympathy to his family and all of his OGF friends.☹


----------



## sherman51

he will be missed by family, friends, and lots of his ogf family. i never knew him personally but knew him well on ogf. it hurts when the world loses such a man.

my prayers go out for strength and compassion to all these people.


----------



## polebender

So sorry to hear. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## jbo

Lundy said:


> I have been reminiscing a little about the times from when OGF first started 10 years ago.
> 
> I am working on a list of deceased members that were at least somewhat active, 25 posts or more, on the site.
> 
> Here is my list, are there some more I missed?
> 
> Jim Corey
> Husky Hooker -
> Pipeliner
> Misfit
> Puterdude
> Argee
> Exexec
> Stinky Fingers -
> Banshe
> Radio Reno
> Fish Scalper - Ole Pete


slatebar


----------



## $diesel$

Strongpersueder


----------



## loomis82

Viper1


----------



## Infamous_CrayJ

Zack-Pahl









Albums created by zack pahl







www.ohiogamefishing.com













Newcomer Family Obituaries - Zachary M. 'Zack' Pahl 1982 - 2021


Obituary for Zachary M. 'Zack' Pahl, 1982 - 2021 Columbus, OH. View ceremony time and location and leave condolences here.




www.newcomercolumbus.com





RIP man. You’re missed.



> Zachary M. Pahl, 38, passed away March 22, 2021. He was preceded in death by his beloved mother, Teddy Pahl and grandparents. Zack is survived by the love of his life, his wife, Fallon; his entire heart, his daughter, Lily; father, Mike Pahl; sister, Bethany (Tyler) Green; mother and father-in-law, Dianna and Troy Shurtz; sisters-in-law, Erica Ankrom and Madison (Brandon) Hall; nieces and nephews, Leah, Colton, Cory, Ivy, and Parker; many other extended family and friends.
> 
> His daughter Lily was his entire life. They spent countless hours outside together as a family, either at local parks and playgrounds or his favorite fishing spot creekin' with his buddy. Zack's passion for music started at a young age, and lives on with Lily who loves to sing and dance. Zack had a passion for the outdoors and loved fishing. He was a finder of all things, collecting bricks and bottles and other artifacts that he found interesting. He loved history and extensively researched Columbus, the history of the bricks he found, bodies of water, as well as abandoned and haunted buildings.
> 
> Before Fallon, the first love of his life was his beloved mother. They adored each other and he was heartbroken after her passing when he was 19. He longed for her every day. Fallon came into his life at a time when he needed her the most. She is his soul mate, and for 15 years they were inseparable. For 2 decades Zack worked in the construction industry and made many friends who became his second family. He is known as an incredibly hard worker who cared about everyone and every task he completed. His charisma was contagious-he was the 'cool kid' that everyone wanted to be. He was known for his outstanding hair and ability to grow an amazing beard, seemingly overnight. Zack accepted everyone for exactly who they were, where they were at in their life, and never asked anything of anyone and never judged. Zack never knew a stranger, be it old ladies touching his beard in a thrift store, or the friends he made in his super secret fishing spots, including the infamous Picker Dan.
> 
> He will be forever loved and missed.


----------



## Jtressell

Lewis said:


> That would be Jim Yoder. I still touch base with him every so often. He is not on OGF. Another guy who fished with Jim Corey a lot, besides myself was Fred Heline.


Fred Helline is now gone also...


----------



## Lewis

Jtressell said:


> Fred Helline is now gone also...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## K gonefishin

My best bud Scott Pochatek passed away in January after a long battle with cancer. Scott was an Erie legend he won the spring derby twice and took other top derby spots with a bunch of tournament wins. He went by sellfish on ogf. He was around from near the beginning many Lake Erie guys shared a boat or beer with him. I miss him dearly.


----------



## bobk

Sorry Kevin. True friends are irreplaceable.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Oh geez. Sorry to hear about Sellfish, Scott.


----------



## mrfishohio

Trucked said:


> Da KING is alive and well I hope? Talk about original members. I'm in.


Didn't we fish New Richmond together? I was trying to remember your name


----------



## normd

Bob Krasula

This man taught me how to Light-Line for steelhead, drifting spawn sacs in northern Michigan rivers & streams in the mid-1980's.

Tight Lines Bob and Thank you. ✝


----------



## Misdirection

My dad, Jim Tataseo, he was a lurker here on OGF. He started fishing Erie in the 70's and had been fishing the big pond ever since. He went fishing with me on June 25th and was gone a few days later. 



https://www.familycareservices.com/obituary/James-Tataseo





Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Misdirection...Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Misdirection

fastwater said:


> Misdirection...Condolences to you and your family.


Thanks Fastwater....

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Misdirection said:


> Thanks Fastwater....
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


from me too brother


----------



## One guy and a boat

Sorry for your losses Misdirection and normd. My hope is there up there right now catching 15 lb walleye/steelhead. One after another. 

Kip


----------



## $diesel$

Misdirection said:


> My dad, Jim Tataseo, he was a lurker here on OGF. He started fishing Erie in the 70's and had been fishing the big pond ever since. He went fishing with me on June 25th and was gone a few days later.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.familycareservices.com/obituary/James-Tataseo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


I'm very sorry, brother.


----------



## Ruminator

I'm sorry to hear of your loss guys.
I pray they are in a better place.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

It grieves me to have to add Shortdrift (Ron Brich) to the list. He passed yesterday January 7,2023.
RIP My friend


----------



## Misdirection

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> It grieves me to have to add Shordrift (Ron Brich) to the list. He passed yesterday January 7,2023.
> RIP My friend


Very sorry to hear about Ron. I had bought a few things off of him, some of which I passed on to others here on OGF. He had directly or indirectly touched many of us.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Misdirection said:


> Very sorry to hear about Ron. I had bought a few things off of him, some of which I passed on to others here on OGF. He had directly or indirectly touched many of us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Noooo I loved his posts gonna miss him Prayers for his Family Tom


----------



## luredaddy

Ron's death hurts.


----------



## polebender

Oh no! So sorry to hear!


----------



## fastwater

This is extremely sad news to hear.
Ron...being here on OGF since 2004...was one of the founding fathers and a true pillar of this great site. Him and a few like him are the ones responsible for OGF that so many of us enjoy today. I never had the pleasure of meeting him face to face...but I was fortunate enough to speak with him on the phone several times. Some of the best conversations we had was when he shared his great...honest...heartfelt advice and knowledge when I first became a moderator.
Thank You Ron for taking the time to care...to selflessly share knowledge...and for being such a huge part of making this the greatest site on the net.
You were a class act and You'll surely be missed!


----------

